# urban assault creature



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

The one question I get the most when people see this bike is “What is it?” My general response is that it’s an urban assault creature. Sort of a road/mountain/cyclocross/urban/commuter/fun bike. Initially, this frame (2009 Independent Fabrication Deluxe) was designed as an updated version of my 1994 Rhygin Ra. I built it up and just didn’t like not having the front suspension, so I dismantled it. At that time, I had built up my 2007 Ted Wojcik as a bike to tackle the D2R2, and although it performed admirably, there was just something about feeling and the aesthetics of the frame geometry I didn’t like. So, I retired the Ted and used most of the parts for this build. The real inspiration for this bike is the Amaro Lollobrigida. I think that bike a down right one of the sexiest bikes out there. So, this is my take on that bike.

Anyway, today I finally got to take this out on the maiden voyage and all I can say is “wow!!!!” The tight geometry gives this quick handling and it feels quite nimble. It’s lighter than the Ted, so possibly that’s part of the reason. This bike also has a tighter wheelbase, too. I decided to go with a 1x8, and it shifts quite crisply. The Shimano XTR M950 and XTR cassette are well matched and super easy to adjust. The Ultegra bar end shifters are solid and I like the placement. I wish there were more choices for bars with a shorter reach and a 26.0 clamp, but the Nitto Soba bar is nice. I’m guessing this bike will be just as fast as the Ted, considering I’m using the same wheels. During the D2R2, I passed my friend Daniel who was traveling at about 45MPH, and the wheels were smooth and I felt amazingly stable at that speed. The Hookworm tires are fantastic, albeit super heavy. The bike isn’t built for speed, but it does just fine.

I have a big sister to this bike (same color, too), a 2008 Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel, and will post photos once that is completed. I’m waiting for Black Sheep to complete my titanium fork, stem and seat post, which is well more than a month overdue and I’m champing at the bit!

View attachment 181968


View attachment 181969


View attachment 181970


View attachment 181971


View attachment 181972


View attachment 181973


View attachment 181974


View attachment 181975


View attachment 181976


View attachment 181977


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*more photos*

View attachment 181979


View attachment 181980


View attachment 181981


View attachment 181982


View attachment 181983


View attachment 181984


View attachment 181985


View attachment 181986


View attachment 181987


View attachment 181988


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*last photo & specs*

View attachment 181989


Frame/Fork: 2009 Independent Fabrication
Rims: Mavic M231 Profile PSP, 28-hole
Hubs: Phil Wood
Quick Release: Cook Bros. Racing
Tires: Maxxis Hookworm 26x2.5
Crank: White Industries ENO, 38T chainring
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cassette: Shimano XTR CS-M900, 12-28, 8-speed
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood Titanium/Magnium, 116mm
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR, RD-M950, Short Cage
Shifter: Shimano Ultegra 8-speed Bar End Shifter with Paul Components Road Thumbies.
Handlebars: Nitto Soba, 44cm
Stem (Quill): Ibis Titanium
Headset: Chris King 2Nut
Brake set: Ciamillo / Zero Gravity G Cross (GX) (was Avid Shorty 6)
Brake levers: Cane Creek SCR-5C
Saddle: Sella Italia SLR
Seat Post: Black Sheep Titanium
Paint: Tangerine Yellow
Size: Custom
Serial #: 177D916
Place of Origin: Somerville, MA


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I love it...perfect....


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice, I'm considering those colors for my custom bike (which I'll order in a couple of years).


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful Job. Way to make it work for you.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice. Are you confortable with the drop to the bars? I'm putting together something similar and debating on bar/stem setup.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

26" wheels?

what's your gearing setup? I have a similar flatbar, rigid, 1x8 bike that is way too much fun to ride.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

That is Fn HOT!

One of the coolest bikes I've seen in a while.

I assume you truly prefer the drop bars over flat bars?

What hand position do you use most?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> That is Fn HOT!


Agreed! I've thought of variations on what you've done...the execution on yours is...


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

bane said:


> 26" wheels?
> 
> what's your gearing setup? I have a similar flatbar, rigid, 1x8 bike that is way too much fun to ride.


I tried looking up the Amaro Lollobrigida bike he mentioned but couldn't find much. Did see something interesting about the fact that if you use 2.5 slicks on 26 inch wheels that overall circumference is close to 700c. I have skinny 1.5 on mine but running single speed.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I love everything about that bike! Great job.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> I love it...perfect....





Henry Porter said:


> Very nice, I'm considering those colors for my custom bike (which I'll order in a couple of years).





meat said:


> Beautiful Job. Way to make it work for you.





Kuma601 said:


> Agreed! I've thought of variations on what you've done...the execution on yours is...





lancezneighbor said:


> I love everything about that bike! Great job.


Thanks! I’m both flattered and humbled by the praise!



Lifelover said:


> That is Fn HOT!
> 
> One of the coolest bikes I've seen in a while.
> 
> ...





Nielly said:


> Nice. Are you confortable with the drop to the bars? I'm putting together something similar and debating on bar/stem setup.


Thanks again! I prefer the drops to flat bars for longer rides. Flat bars are wicked uncomfortable for me on epic sojourns. I have flat bars on my mountain bike and the work well in the twisty, tight single track that I enjoy so much. I wish FSA made their Wing Pro Compact in a 26.0 as I find those to be perfect for me. That being said, I like the Nitto Soba bars quite a bit and find them to be very comfy.

I am usually at the curve right before the ramps (palms facing each other). If I’m in traffic, I ride on the hoods more often for safety.



bane said:


> 26" wheels?
> 
> what's your gearing setup? I have a similar flatbar, rigid, 1x8 bike that is way too much fun to ride.


Yup, 26” wheels. I’m running a 38T with a 12/28 cassette. I did the D2R2 with this same setup (7500+ feet of climbing in 62 miles on gravel/dirt/paved roads) and it worked out quite well, so I’ll probably run this gearing most of the time as I live in the Boston area and the terrain is well-suited with this setup. The front chainring is easy to swap out if I want to change the gearing, too.



Nielly said:


> I tried looking up the Amaro Lollobrigida bike he mentioned but couldn't find much. Did see something interesting about the fact that if you use 2.5 slicks on 26 inch wheels that overall circumference is close to 700c. I have skinny 1.5 on mine but running single speed.


Here’s a few photos of the Amaro Lollobrigida:

View attachment 182023


View attachment 182024


View attachment 182025


He has it setup as a fixie, but I was intrigued that he races it just about anywhere from forests to deserts. It’s a gorgeous bike, and I really wanted to order one (a geared version), but the timing just wasn’t right. I like what I have, though!

Yeah, the big fat 26x2.5 pretty much have the same circumference as a 700c, so it feels like I’m on a road bike, but with a ton more cushion!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

******in'*

if you have issues w/ chain drop on the single, Paul has a cool new unit
looks like fun


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*New England Monster!!!*

Hi misterdangerpants!

Your ride looks mean. Actually, I was digging your TW but this is just an amazing build. Hmm.. your bikes are giving me bad ideas for a winter project .

Enjoy! You'll be needing this creature in the up coming months 

Joe

BTW - Belmont Wheelworks is also the closest shop from my house. Cool place to drool.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

OMG!!!!!!!! Wow! That is really cool! Just something to get excited about that's new and different!

Have you thought about doing a internal hub gearing system? Those tires are a bit slick. Do they still hold up on the trails ok?


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Great bike! I rode a similarly outfitted Habanero Ti hardtail for several years, except that I used much smaller tires.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Big tires are awesome. I'm never going back.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*nice!*

Definitely one beautiful beastie. Well done!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic! So good to see a tricked out geared bike, refreshing in the sea of single speeds.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

What about moustache bars? Did you ever consider doing that?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Bad A$$


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know why I keep looking at this thread. Maybe it's because your bike is so nice. I've got 3 Eighties Stumpjumper frames in the garage that I'd like to try something like that on.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at this post. Wicked build!

Reminds me of Tomac's old drop bar Yeti from back in the day.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

holy cromoly said:


> I keep coming back to look at this post. Wicked build!
> 
> Reminds me of Tomac's old drop bar Yeti from back in the day.


I know exactly what you mean. It's so simple and elegant. One of the nicest builds road or MTB I've seen.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Again, much thanks for all the kudos.  I'm blushing I tell you, blushing!



atpjunkie said:


> if you have issues w/ chain drop on the single, Paul has a cool new unit
> looks like fun


I like the Paul chain keeper, though so far the chain has remained snugly in place. This bike won't see the pounding my MTB or CX bike does, so I'm hoping I can do without it.



santosjep said:


> Hmm.. your bikes are giving me bad ideas for a winter project .


Then I definitely won't post my 1997 Rhygin Metax bike I'm currently building until spring.  P.S. Digging your Parlee!



rook said:


> Have you thought about doing a internal hub gearing system? Those tires are a bit slick. Do they still hold up on the trails ok?


Haven't looked into the internal hub gearing, though might consider it in the future. I like the current setup here and will probably stick with that until it breaks. The tires aren't really slicks, as they have some nice thread to them. I used them on a 100K ride on pavement, gravel and dirt (as well as a few tricky sections that had some hairy washout) and they did fine. I won't be doing any MTB-type of riding with this, so the tires should suffice for most anything I throw at them. I wish they were lighter though as they're 1125g per tire!  This bike pretty much has replaced my road bike, and I like the versatility of the tire.



holy cromoly said:


> Fantastic! So good to see a tricked out geared bike, refreshing in the sea of single speeds.


8-speeds are the new single speeds.  



cs1 said:


> I've got 3 Eighties Stumpjumper frames in the garage that I'd like to try something like that on.


You should! One of my favorite bikes is the 1989 Specialized RockCombo (as well as the 1987 Bridgestone MB-1) which is a drop-bar MTB. Those 2 bikes were my initial inspiration for my Ted Wojcik project. I used WTB drop bars and really though they were wicked nice.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very cool. You must ride on some wicked roads. I can get by commuting on 700 x 23 tires here.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

misterdangerpants said:


> You should! One of my favorite bikes is the 1989 Specialized RockCombo (as well as the 1987 Bridgestone MB-1) which is a drop-bar MTB. Those 2 bikes were my initial inspiration for my Ted Wojcik project. I used WTB drop bars and really though they were wicked nice.


Did you post the Ted Wojcik in MTBreview C&V forums?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

cs1 said:


> Did you post the Ted Wojcik in MTBreview C&V forums?


Yup. (Custom Builders & Other Manufacturers)


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Freakin' awesome bike dood.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

tarwheel2 said:


> Very cool. You must ride on some wicked roads. I can get by commuting on 700 x 23 tires here.


The roads in the metropolitan Boston area, for the most part, stink. I started out on 23c tires on my road bike, then 25c, and now 28c (the widest I can go). Even though 28c is more than enough, the 2.5" behemoth tires are just delightful when I have to navigate the craters in my neck of the woods.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Sweet looking ride with well thought out component mix. Really love the bling bling of the Phils for highlights. Looks like it's begging for a few laps of CX.


----------



## paper warrior (Nov 24, 2001)

Wow! makes me proud I'm not a roadie.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey! I just saw the other thread you linked too. Very very cool. What happened to the WTB Dirt bars? Why the change to more standard drop bars?


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

rook said:


> Hey! I just saw the other thread you linked too. Very very cool. What happened to the WTB Dirt bars? Why the change to more standard drop bars?


<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///H:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5COwner%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Good question, enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Lovin' it*

That ride is just awesome! Sweet 'n clean!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Again, much thanks for all the kind words and praise.  



kiwisimon said:


> Sweet looking ride with well thought out component mix. Really love the bling bling of the Phils for highlights. Looks like it's begging for a few laps of CX.


That's what I'm hoping. Hopefully it'll see a few laps before the snow falls!



rook said:


> Hey! I just saw the other thread you linked too. Very very cool. What happened to the WTB Dirt bars? Why the change to more standard drop bars?


I actually just sold the WTB Dirt Drop bars. They were really comfortable on the Ted as well as extremely stable, but I wanted something a little more like traditional road bars (which was more based on the aesthetics of the bike) and also wanted something a little more narrow. The WTB were quite comfortable on long rides, and provided amazing control, but this bike is primarily a road bike so the Nitto bars should be just perfect.  



rook said:


> What about moustache bars? Did you ever consider doing that?


Forgot to answer this: Never considered these, even though the Bridgestone XO-1 is one of my all-time favorite bikes. The hand positioning would have been perfect, but I really like the look of the drop-bars. :thumbsup:


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Redline Monocog*



misterdangerpants said:


> Then I definitely won't post my 1997 Rhygin Metax bike I'm currently building until spring.  P.S. Digging your Parlee!


Ok Senior Dangerpants.. I was just in Simple Living Cycles in Framingham last week and almost... almost bought one of those Redline Monocog MTB. I would have never thought of getting that bike if not for your post... whew.. dodged that one. I wonder how long my will power can take it.  

PS: Thanks for you kind words on the Z4. I'm loving it.

Joe


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

santosjep said:


> Ok Senior Dangerpants.. I was just in Simple Living Cycles in Framingham last week and almost... almost bought one of those Redline Monocog MTB. I would have never thought of getting that bike if not for your post... whew.. dodged that one. I wonder how long my will power can take it.
> 
> PS: Thanks for you kind words on the Z4. I'm loving it.
> 
> Joe


Get the Monocog...one of the best "bang for the buck" bikes out there IMO.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

That bike is downright sexy!!! I'd hit it!


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

WOW

I remember your ted wojick from mtbr and it warms my heart what with all the 90's cnc'ed hotness you seem to dig up.

What's your secret for sourcing all those 90's components?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*So is the Green TW now*



misterdangerpants said:


> Yup. (Custom Builders & Other Manufacturers)


set up single or geared?

drop or flat?

so the IF, the TW and the Metax Rhygin
quite an impressive quiver

oh and 8 is great, just like chocolate cake
11-28s and 11-30s make awesome 'all purpose cassettes' w/ short or medium cage rear derailleurs
plus they don't clog up as easily with grass and mud
plus I don't worry about the chain breaking (see early 9 speed and early 10 speed history)


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

awesometown said:


> What's your secret for sourcing all those 90's components?


Both eBay and RetroBike. And a lot of patience.  



atpjunkie said:


> set up single or geared?
> 
> drop or flat?
> 
> ...


Right now the Ted Wojcik is stripped and ready for eBay. The last version was the predecessor to the IF Deluxe. Just don't have the room for it as not only to I have the '09 IF Deluxe and the '97 Rhygin Metax CX, I also have a '08 IF Ti CJ and a '94 Rhygin Ra. Of the 4, only this bike here is assembled. I'll be busy over the winter and spring....

8-speed is the new single speed! :thumbsup: It really is a great setup!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*Quick Update*

Okay, so over the winter I made a couple of changes. First, I sold the Phil Wood disc hubs (a carry-over from the Ted Wojcik) and bought some Phil Wood classic hubs. Using the same rims (Mavic 231), and they look marvelous. Also, dumped the Eriksen seat post in favor of one by Black Sheep. I like the design a bit better. Anyway, it's almost spring and I'll post a ride report once I get back in the saddle. 

View attachment 192458


View attachment 192459


View attachment 192460


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Super sexy bike!

Approx bike weight?


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

Your lower headset cup doesn't look aligned with the top one.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Kuma601 said:


> Super sexy bike!
> 
> Approx bike weight?


Thanks! 

I have no idea what the weight is, but considering the tires alone weigh 1125g/2.5 pounds each, it isn't a lightweight by any means. Still, I have a great deal of fun riding it.


----------



## karimmtl (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazing looking bike, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

karimmtl said:


> Amazing looking bike, I've never seen anything like it.


Thank you!  This style seems to be gaining some popularity with bikes like the Salsa Fargo in the marketplace (although that's a 29er). I really like the setup and it's really fun to ride.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

That bike kicks a lot of butt. Those rims take me back a few years-love em.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

darkmother said:


> Those rims take me back a few years-love em.


Yeah, I really like the Mavic 231s. Definitely my favorite rim of all-time! :thumbsup: I have another project that I found some NOS Ritchey Rock 395 rims (same vintage as the 231s). Even though they have the Ritchey name, they were manufactured by Sun Metal Products in Warsaw, Indiana and were an American alternative to the Mavic 231s, which they seem to be fashioned after.


----------



## paper warrior (Nov 24, 2001)

that's my problem- where can you find relatively narrow mtn rims. I think Sun had a 21mm rim- that's my fave.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

Your bike is making me want to throw a drop bar and some really fat slicks on my rigid 29er MTB. Looks like a lot of fun. 

It's great to have a bike that you can ride fast with reckless abandon on rougher roads.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

paper warrior said:


> that's my problem- where can you find relatively narrow mtn rims. I think Sun had a 21mm rim- that's my fave.


eBay. That's where I found the Mavic 231s and the Ritchey 395s. I also picked up a set of Mavic 230 SBPs on eBay. All were 28 hole (and NOS), which are a bit easier to find (I'm a lightweight). 32 hole are considerably harder to find in NOS condition.



darkmother said:


> Your bike is making me want to throw a drop bar and some really fat slicks on my rigid 29er MTB. Looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> It's great to have a bike that you can ride fast with reckless abandon on rougher roads.


Go for it! :thumbsup: I was pretty lucky that my riding position was about the same so it worked out fine. And yeah, after a winter in the Boston area where the plows eat up the roads and create an abundance of potholes, this bike is a blessing! I get passed a lot by guys on "real" road bikes, but I'm always smiling when they do.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*Fin*

So, I swapped out the Avid Shorty 6 for a set of Ciamillo / Zero Gravity G Cross (GX) cantilever brakes I had hanging around (from another project that took a different direction). I like them a lot and they seem to be a little more snappy than the Avid brakes. They look nicer, too!   

I have roughly 1000 miles on this setup and it's such a great ride that I sold my Independent Fabrication Titanium Crown Jewel. The bike handles extremely well, it's quite nimble, and I feel confident at higher speeds more so than I did with the IF Ti CJ. Having 2.5" tires helps in that respect. I'd like to slap on lighter tires. I was using the Schwalbe Super Moto 2.35" tires for a spell (which are like less than half the weight I think), but I like the feel of the Hookworm tires better. I can go from pavement to gravel quickly and that's a plus. Also, once I get going, it moves long with ease. The gearing is pretty much spot on perfect for the Boston area, though I might consider a larger chainring for longer rides. I'm running a 36T now (with a 12/28 cassette), but might try a 44T. If I do that, I'd also need to use a wider bottom bracket.

Finally, it's got a super comfortable riding position. I've only gone up to 100K in the saddle, and my body felt okay after that. I could probably stand to raise the stem by a centimeter, but I like being down over the wheel a little more. Again, I'm smiling a lot when I ride it so I'm leaving well enough alone. The only thing I wish I had done when I had the frame built was have eyelets from fenders. I think this bike would like groovy with fenders. I can always do that in the future I suppose.

View attachment 198378


View attachment 198379


View attachment 198380


View attachment 198381


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing a similar build, but I know that MTN bike frames always have a much longer top tube than a road bike frame of the same size.

How does this bike compare to your road bike in terms of reach? Did you go with a shorter stem for your urban assault bike than on your road bike?


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

i swear i saw you on the minuteman bike path today. 
at first i thought: "oh cool a cyclocross bike" nothing the drop bars, but cantilever brakes
then i noticed: "wow those are huge tires"
then at last: "wow, odd, a green and yellow paint scheme"

finally i put 1, 2, and 3 together: "hey, i've seen this bike before!"

those tires really are huge!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

rook said:


> I'm thinking of doing a similar build, but I know that MTN bike frames always have a much longer top tube than a road bike frame of the same size.
> 
> How does this bike compare to your road bike in terms of reach? Did you go with a shorter stem for your urban assault bike than on your road bike?


Well, the top tube on my IF Ti CJ was 552mm and the IF Deluxe is 565mm. The stem on the IF Ti CJ was 110mm and the stem on the IF Deluxe is 120, so it makes it about an inch longer. The wheelbase is 42mm longer on this bike (1021mm), and was designed after my Rhygin Ra which is a traditional northeast single track bike with an uber tight wheelbase and steep head angle (72.5). The drop from the saddle to the handle bars is about a half inch also, though I can easily raise the stem. I'm quite comfortable so far. I highly recommend building up your own urban assault creature. I get stopped at least once a ride with questions and comments. Anyway, the only thing that wasn't comfortable was the saddle. I swapped the Selle Italia SLR with a Terry Ti Fly (made my Selle Italia) and really like it.

View attachment 199489


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

sonic_W said:


> i swear i saw you on the minuteman bike path today.
> at first i thought: "oh cool a cyclocross bike" nothing the drop bars, but cantilever brakes
> then i noticed: "wow those are huge tires"
> then at last: "wow, odd, a green and yellow paint scheme"
> ...


Stop me next time!  I'm on the rail trail at least 3 times a week (during the week) as I live up in Arlington Heights and it's an easy workout minus the traffic. On the weekends I use it to get out to Bedford as a warm up for the longer rides. I was out there today and got stopped twice, both times asking about the tires.


----------



## MaxCycles (Nov 24, 2009)

"Urban Assault Creature" is the perfect name for a bike like this. I've been lusting over your build for a while. It has recently given me inspiration to do something similar with my old rockhopper, except with much less bling. I'd love to see more bikes like yours! 

Not to hijack your thread, but wanted to share my progress so far. Mine has inverted Bontrager Satelite bars right now, but I want to go to drops soon. The challenge is that I'm running 7 speed out back right now and can't find any drop bar compatible shifters. I do have some 8 speed brifters laying around so I may go that route. I'm running a DMR transition tire up front which is probably a 2.35 if I remember correctly. It's very similar to the Hookworm, so you may want to give them a look if you want something a bit lighter. Out back I'm running a 1.5 Serfas tire. I would like to go wider, but I've got to put some time on this set up first. I'll start my own thread once it's finished.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

I just have to post my Suburban Assault Vehicle here...

Singlespeed Banshee Scirocco with Bontrager Hank 2.2" slicks. Sorry about the squishy fork and MTB bar ...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MaxCycles said:


> "Urban Assault Creature" is the perfect name for a bike like this. I've been lusting over your build for a while. It has recently given me inspiration to do something similar with my old rockhopper, except with much less bling. I'd love to see more bikes like yours!
> 
> Not to hijack your thread, but wanted to share my progress so far. Mine has inverted Bontrager Satelite bars right now, but I want to go to drops soon. The challenge is that I'm running 7 speed out back right now and can't find any drop bar compatible shifters. I do have some 8 speed brifters laying around so I may go that route. I'm running a DMR transition tire up front which is probably a 2.35 if I remember correctly. It's very similar to the Hookworm, so you may want to give them a look if you want something a bit lighter. Out back I'm running a 1.5 Serfas tire. I would like to go wider, but I've got to put some time on this set up first. I'll start my own thread once it's finished.


Sweet! Maybe you've figured out the compatible shifters issue, but you could always go with old bar-end shifters and use the Paul Components Thumbies.



perttime said:


> I just have to post my Suburban Assault Vehicle here...
> 
> Singlespeed Banshee Scirocco with Bontrager Hank 2.2" slicks. Sorry about the squishy fork and MTB bar ...


Squishy forks & MTB bars are a-okay in my book! Here's my Rhygin set up with urban tires:










My IF Deluxe urban assault creature is stripped down at the moment with just the frame, fork & headset. Debating having it stripped down to have disc tabs welded on (and the canti braze-ons removed).


----------



## armybikerider (Oct 27, 2009)

Love the bikes...esp the IF.

Those Hookworms really wear well.....given all the miles you've put on them. 

I've got an old hardtail/rigid forked C'dale mtn frame in the garage that's screaming for a dropped bar ~ urban assault treatment.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

misterdangerpants said:


> Stop me next time!  I'm on the rail trail at least 3 times a week (during the week) as I live up in Arlington Heights and it's an easy workout minus the traffic. On the weekends I use it to get out to Bedford as a warm up for the longer rides. I was out there today and got stopped twice, both times asking about the tires.



Yeah, I thought that bike looked familiar too- we're right around the corner from the Dallin. Unless you're there at really off hours, you're a braver man than me to ride on the Minuteman- I think even Mass Ave. in North Cambridge is safer.....


----------



## bending guide (Jun 21, 2010)

love those bikes. Will save up for my own build.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

armybikerider said:


> Love the bikes...esp the IF.
> 
> Those Hookworms really wear well.....given all the miles you've put on them.
> 
> I've got an old hardtail/rigid forked C'dale mtn frame in the garage that's screaming for a dropped bar ~ urban assault treatment.


Go for it with the Cannondale!  Yeah, the Hookworms wear well, but they're super heavy!



saf-t said:


> Yeah, I thought that bike looked familiar too- we're right around the corner from the Dallin. Unless you're there at really off hours, you're a braver man than me to ride on the Minuteman- I think even Mass Ave. in North Cambridge is safer.....


I got your PM and will drop you a line. I'm up on Renfrew, just a few blocks from the Dallin. And yeah, I've been riding Mass Ave to Beacon/Hampshire/Broadway/Charles/Summer for my Boston commute as I feel it's safer than the rail trail or the Charles River path. I'm recovering from a concussion due to an accident a few weeks ago right across from MGH. Stupid runner going in the same direction as I was running in the wrong lane then decided to run in the proper lane without looking (I rang my bell several time to warn him in advance that I was behind him). As usual, has an iPod and was probably at full volume so didn't hear me. I went head first into a rather solid metal fence. Helmet cracked all the way through and shoulder took a beating (entire shoulder was yellow from the bruise). Most people are either looking down as they text or completely oblivious at they run with iPods. I feel much safer around cars. Very sad.



bending guide said:


> love those bikes. Will save up for my own build.


Thanks!

So, I dismantled this fine bike and dropped it off at Chris Igleheart's to have disc tabs installed. It will also be getting 650B wheels/tires as they fit perfectly. I'm going to convert it back to a mountain bike as I only have a single speed MTB in my rotation at the moment (a 953 650B that Chris built for me). Here's what it looked like prior to bring it up to Chris' with the 650B wheels from my 953:

View attachment 210217


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

So, I ended up not going the 650B route and am going to keep it as a 26" beast. I took wheels off the Rhygin Ra MTB and slapped them on. They're near NOS 1992 Shimano DX hubs/Mavic 230 SBP with a NOS 7-speed Shimano HG50 13/23 cassette. The Schwalbe Super Moto tires replace the Maxxis Hookworm tires as they're much lighter and faster rolling. This is primarily my road bike, so like the lighter and faster option.

Swapped out the Nitto bars for some WTB Dirt Drop bars as I really liked them on my Ted Wojcik project. I like the position on the top and they feel very stable on the drops at high speeds. I also picked up a Nitto Dirt Drop stem, but found it so be a tad too high, so I went to my parts bin and grabbed a Specialized stem that was on my barely ridden 1992 Yo Eddy! (the wheels also came from the Yo). I have a nice Phil Wood titanium bottom bracket in my parts bin I want to use, but no idea what I'm going to run for a drivetrain, although I'm using the Paul Components Mountain Thumbies with the Shimano bar con. No idea what brakes I'm going to run either.

Here it is:

View attachment 211610


View attachment 211611


View attachment 211612


View attachment 211613


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, I was over at my LBS at lunch picking up some cables & housing and some bar tape, and I got to looking around. I've read some positive reviews about the Avid Shorty Ultimate, and they looked nice, so I took the plunge. Maybe it was because the color of the box matched the paint on my bike.  I had a set of Avid Shorty 6s on this initially and like those. Ideally, I prefer getting stuff made in the USA, but sometimes I sway from that path.

View attachment 211646


----------

